# Javadoc einbinden



## scooterJava (5. Dez 2008)

Wie kann ich in Eclipse 3.4 externe Javadoc-Dateien einbinden, so dass sie in der Eclipse-Hilfe mit F1 auftauchen?

Konkret habe ich zum einen die Java-5-API als CHM-Datei (hier werde ich wohl auf die HTML-Dateien zurückgreifen müssen), zum anderen eine JAR-Datei, in die Javadocs integriert sind.


----------



## Wildcard (5. Dez 2008)

Rechtsklick auf die lib im Project Explorer oder Package Explorer -> Properties -> Javadoc Location


----------



## scooterJava (5. Dez 2008)

Die externe JAR liegt bei mir in einem Repository unter Tortoise; sie ist korrekt in Eclipse eingebunden. Bei Rechtsklick auf diese JAR erhalte ich im Kontextmenü nicht "Properties", sondern "Build Path, Configure Build Path". In dem Dialog kann ich dann die Javadoc Lovation eingeben.

Klassenaufruf im Code markieren, F1 drücken, und der Hilfebereich erscheint. Dort finde ich den Eintrag "
Javadoc for '<meine Klasse>'". Klicken auf den Link bringt nur einen weißen Bereich.

Wenn ich bei der markierten Klasse Shift-F2 drücke, versucht sich im Browser die passende HTML-Datei zu öffnen mit dem String
"http://127.0.0.1:50899/help/nftopic/jar:file:/D:/Java/libs/Shared/docs/<meine jar>.jar!/de/cypres/shared/components/<die html der klasse>.html
Auch hier: weiße Seite.

Die Netzeinstellungen sind korrekt. Woran happert's?


----------



## Wildcard (5. Dez 2008)

Ältere Eclipse version?

Wenn du die Javadoc Location auswählst, gibst du dann auch 'Javadoc in archive' an?


----------



## scooterJava (5. Dez 2008)

Wie eingangs beschrieben, habe ich die aktuelle Eclipse-Version 3.4.0. Einen Eintrag "Javadoc in archive" gibt es nicht bei mir.


----------



## Wildcard (5. Dez 2008)

Die Eclipse Hilfe sagt aber, das es das sehr wohl gibt (kann ich bei mir auch bestätigen)
http://help.eclipse.org/ganymede/to...alog-javadoc-location.htm?resultof="javadoc"


----------



## scooterJava (8. Dez 2008)

Bist du dir wirklich sicher, dass dein Link die gleiche Eclipse-Version behandelt, die ich auch habe? Wie mein Screenshot zeigt









gibt es bei mir kein "Properties"-Eintrag, und ich kann nur die Angaben machen, die ich schon beschrieben habe:







.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Dez 2008)

Mach die jar in den Workspace, dann siehst du den Menü Punkt.


----------



## scooterJava (8. Dez 2008)

Das geht leider nicht, die Einbindung ist so vorgeschrieben durch die Firma.


----------

